# Does anyone have a tattoo to honor their angel baby?



## luv2jig

I'm seriously considering getting tiny angel wings on my wrist...maybe somewhere else though. Just wondering if anyone else has done this and if it makes you feel sad or comforted. Thanks!


----------



## jovi_girl

no, but its a lovely idea....before i miscarried we used to call our baby "appleseed" - my husband and i talked about getting a little apple tatoo somewhere but we never ended up doing it.


----------



## ~Roo~

I think a tattoo in honor of your child is a beautiful thing. I had one done and I love it! It doesn't make me sad...to me, it's just another way to say "I will never forget you" 
:) Good luck if you decide on one. It will be very special I'm sure!!


----------



## babytots

hi hun i have one on my arm though its a bit of a working progress and it brings me alot of comfort. i have jessicas name and date of birth and on her due date (the 13th) i hope to get a butterfly one done to represent my daughters and my 3 precious angels.

i also hope to get jessicas footprints tattooed above my boob so she is close to my heart and i plan on getting some stars done somewhere too. x


----------



## wish2bmama

I think it's a great idea. It's a great way of saying "gone but never forgotten." I was thinking about it too. I have a 4 leaf clover on my back and was thinking of putting a little ladybug on it with the wings or something. x


----------



## bbhopes

I have been thinking about getting one lately, I lost my son in October 08 and I had a miscarrage in Oct 07, so would like one or two to remember both of them. My son, I called him sweetpea, so would have to be something to do with that. we'll see.


----------



## v2007

This is my other halfs
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd204/molliesmum/tatto002.jpg

This is mine
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd204/molliesmum/phone036.jpg

V xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I haven't got mine done yet, but it has been designed and is ready to go.


----------



## DiddyDons

I got one done for my little girl Sophie.......


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00381.jpg


And my sister got this one done for her...Its her actual footprint :cloud9:


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00383.jpg


Her footprints so you can see how brilliant it is..... :D

https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00452.jpg


----------



## luv2jig

I love all of these! I really want it on my wrist but I'm not sure if that's too unprofessional for a doctor. My foot is another good option but I can't decide if I want it somewhere everyone can see all the time or somewhere I can just see.


----------



## yogi1

luv2jig said:


> I'm seriously considering getting tiny angel wings on my wrist...maybe somewhere else though. Just wondering if anyone else has done this and if it makes you feel sad or comforted. Thanks!

ive suffered 2 m/c and have had 2 stars with star dust on the inside of my wrist


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I was thinking the same - I'm sure many people do! I was thinking of either having one of her footprints on my foot or something to do with snowdrops as snowdrops paid a special part in her life, birth & funeral.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i have 4 shooting stars on my neck.. 1 for each angel


----------



## BrookieG

hey hun....i have Baby G written on my right wrist...part of me was the same wondering if i should have it somewhere it was hidden but reasoned that my angel was on my mind all the time anyway what did it matter?? i was also so scared everyone else would forget that just because the bags are disappearing from under my eyes and i can actually watch a pampers advert on the tv without turning it over or leaving the room that i was pregnant and my baby is in heaven....kinda out of sight out of mind for everyone else n i resented it lol maybe the wrong reasons but i wanted to honour my little angel n this was the perfect way i did it....sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## BabyBubbles

i have one on my wrist, 2 cherry blossoms 1 pink one blue to represent me and oh, and pink and blue buds to represent our bean as we didnt know the sex. I love it, and i love that people ask me about it and i can tell them about my angel. Not that i go around telling complete strangers lol

My sister had a jelly bean on her wrist in pink and blue to represent my bean.

I dont think you would regret having it done xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a tattoo on my wrist in memory of my mum and my angel

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/6320_114282660274_516385274_2173130.jpg 
the large butterfly is my mum and shes looking after the little butterfly my baby


----------



## babytots

those tattoos are so lovely!!!! sophie i still cant get over how fab your sisters is the tattooist is extremely talented if only i lived closer i would use the same one for jessicas footprints. the last place i went to said they were too small and they would have to draw on them to get them dark enough to be useable :(( another place said they could do them but i am wary just incase they end up drawing on them or something! 

i'll add my pics soon as i havent got them stored on my lappy. shall add my butterfly one too when it gets done x


----------



## Mandy3785

Yes me and my partner had a poem mine is on my ankle and ot on his arm.

An angel with the book of life
Wrote down our baby's birth
Whispering as she closed the book
To beautiful for this earth 

underneath that we have a symbol maening heaven with the date we buried our baby.#

I feel that it helped me cos i know it's never goin and i can show my other children one day wen i have them x x x x x


----------



## Liz2

These are beautiful tattoos. This is the one I got. 

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a291/eliazbethd0922/1.jpg


----------



## dizzyangel

i have thought about getting one on my hand on the underside like cheryl cole has, but i wouldn't know what to get. i thought about a little footprint or some little wings but im undecided and unsure how i want to remember her. i also don't know if i would be able to explain the significance to people without crying my heart out.


----------



## RSbabe

I've designed this one for my friend who has just losted her baby:
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b145/dee1983/Picture.jpg

She wanted a tribal style wings to match the tribal style tattoos she has on her back.


----------



## hayley x

babytots- photo copy them then they can do what they like with them :)

I really want Alex's footprint on the inside of my lower arm, but just worried they will do it wrong.

My sister is getting 4 stars on her foot when Alex would be 6 months with blue colouring and A L E X in each one :D cant wait.

xxx


----------



## Tasha

I have one on my back it is a star that is two different pinks and has a scroll through the middle with 'Honey' written in it.

I am also getting at the end of the month some stars on my hand, one blue for my son, three pink for my girls, and four yellows for my tiny angels.


----------



## Beccah

.


----------



## rachelrhin0

I want one and my husband has a HUGE back tattoo that he's still having worked on. So far he has sat through 7 hours worth of sessions.


----------



## Jody R

I already had the sun, moon and stars on my hip so I had Ally and Elisabeth's names tattood around them. I'm going to have Joseph's name as well and I am thinking of a special tattoo somewhere else for all three together.

I think that will be two stars and a sun, I just have to decide where to have them.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

I have one for Phoebe, its cherry blossoms in rainbow colours because we have rainboes everywhere and the meaning of cherry blossoms as follows

The cherry blossom is a very delicate flower that blooms for a very short time. For the Japanese this represents the transience of life.

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/n589176171_744059_9731-1.jpg

i also have 20.01.07 underneath too


----------



## rachelrhin0

Here is a pic I just took of my husbands tattoo. He still has more work to have done. 


https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/rachelrhin0/DSC04775.jpg


----------



## babytots

hayley x said:


> babytots- photo copy them then they can do what they like with them :)
> 
> I really want Alex's footprint on the inside of my lower arm, but just worried they will do it wrong.
> 
> My sister is getting 4 stars on her foot when Alex would be 6 months with blue colouring and A L E X in each one :D cant wait.
> 
> xxx

hey hun they tried that but they were to small to come out properly and said the only way they could do it was to drawn on them. i have scanned it into my computer though so once i get some more ink for my printer i shal print them off and see if thats any better. x


----------



## babytots

rachel your hubbys tattoo is amazing!!! my partner already has a back piece but he has a tattoo on his leg of an male angel holding a baby though he wants more shading put into it. tomorow i will upload pics as i have now got my butterflies done x


----------



## babythinkpink

My friend has a sleeping angel on her shoulder, it is beautiful xx


----------



## Swanny

I didn't get a tatoo but I did get a little angel charm for my pandora bracelet so I feel that my tiny angel is safe and with me in a way.


----------



## impatient1

I set up my appointment for next week. Love this thread. I was actually wondering the same thing. I'm thinking of getting some script done, my plan was to have all of my children's names on my spine so I am going to continue with that with my angel baby starting. I'm thinking maybe 
Always Loved, Never Forgotten. 
Mommy's angel.


----------



## leaz30

I was thinking of getting her footprints tattooed somewhere....but I can't think where I would get it. I don't want it out in the open for everyone to see, but I can't think where I would put it hidden that it would look nice or be appropriate.


----------



## Swanny

leaz30 said:


> I was thinking of getting her footprints tattooed somewhere....but I can't think where I would get it. I don't want it out in the open for everyone to see, but I can't think where I would put it hidden that it would look nice or be appropriate.

How about on your tummy?


----------



## maratobe

i have one, i had the tattoo done a few months before we found out that we were pregnant and after we lost bub i had the date added onto it, OH is still thinking about what he wants!
 



Attached Files:







n562093267_2565364_5224214.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jellyt

Aww these tattoos are all really lovely, i'm sat here in tears! 

https://i33.tinypic.com/33p7zfp.jpg

This is my "forget me not" tattoo. We planted some forget me nots in our garden in memory of our baby and I really wanted a tattoo to remember her. I was going to have some writing but i've not had it done yet because I think i'll cry when people ask.


----------



## bump#1

Some of these tattoos are beautiful. I'm going to a tattooist this weekend to look for some ideas. I was thinking of a pair of angel wings on the back of my neck and the date I miscarried underneath it.


----------



## leaz30

Swanny said:


> How about on your tummy?

Blech! On THIS mound of blubber covered with stretch marks? LOL I don't _think_ so. 
No really, that's a good idea, but i so do not have an attractive belly. I wouldn't even want to look at it myself then! :)


----------



## Sparklestar

i had 'leanban' tattooed on my kneck, its irish gaelic for baby xxxx


----------



## oxSarahxo

I've had some quite extensive work done as far as memorial tattoos go, and still have a lot of work left to finish it... here's some pictures:

This is my sleeve for my daughter Jessica (still to be finished):

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightarm.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightarm2.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightarm3.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightarm4.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightarm5.jpg

This writing around my wrist was her Funeral Song (Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton):

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightwrist1.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightwrist2.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightwrist3.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/rightwrist4.jpg

This is my leg piece for my daughter Jessica (still to be finished):

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg8.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg3.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg2.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg4.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg5.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg6.jpg
https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/leftleg7.jpg

This is my latest for my recent miscarriage, there is a foetus in the pupil. I chose the eye because to me it means no matter where i am, what i'm doing, "always in my sights" type thing:

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/eye1.jpg

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/eye2.jpg

https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n269/corsaforsale/tattoo/eye3.jpg


I've spent about 7-8 hours on my arm so far, and slightly more on my leg.

These have all been designed specifically by me or for me, depending which one it is and I have all of the original designs so no-one can ever have the same.


----------



## leaz30

I think that I've decided to get mine on the top of my foot. Just her footprint, maybe with angel wings. It's such a small footprint....I'll bet once it's done the whole thing won't be much bigger than a quarter. I'm going to a tattoo artist tomorrow to have him draw out a few designs for me. I'll post some pictures when I get it done.


----------



## oxSarahxo

keep us posted


----------



## posh

This thread is brilliant. We lost our first born son, Joshua on 25th September 09 at 8 hours old. I have a couple of tattoos already and really want something that will stay with me forever. Maybe his initials in some fancy writing and his date of birth. Will have to investigate further. All you girls are so strong and bring me comfort that everything is going to be ok.


----------



## leaz30

Just got back from getting mine, It's so tiny, but yes it's actual size. 
I love it. I just love looking at it. Makes me think of her. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v393/lzich/Mobile%20Uploads/1006091434.jpg


----------



## wldgreen

The first one is of the family (I hope I am illustrating this right and I hope you can see the pics) my sons' names the sign for a Fox and then Chloe's name, we will continue to add names under her name for our other children May GOD Bless us! The two butterflies represent my husband (the yellow one and me the orange one) Orange and black butterflies are my favorite and every time I see a yellow one I think of my husband.

The other tattoo is on my other calf, it was ment for me to help me find peace. To know my baby girl is in the arms of an angel who is looking into her eyes and loving her deeply gives me a little peace to know she is in good hands, and if you notice the angel's wings make a heart.

The last tattoo my husband got for our daughter. It is of a dove with a pink jelly bean in the feet. As soon as he saw her he has always called her his jelly bean. 

I really hope you can see the tatoos they are very special.:hugs: If not I will try again later.


----------



## angel1977

iv got a set of angel wings on the back of my neck with Joseph's initials and his bate of birth and my husband has got a male angel holding a sleeping baby with 'daddy to an angel' and Joseph and his date of birth, we cant see our own tattoo's but it bring huge comfort just knowing they are there.

xxx


----------

